# Airtricity 20% less than B.Gais?



## blue100 (12 Nov 2010)

Is there any catch to this offer?  currently have gas and electricity with BG.  Sales guy for Airtricity says can get gas at 20% less than BG and electricity at 6% less than ESB.  Current electricity from BG will be cheaper than that, but our gas bills by far are main driver of costs.  I know there is a comparison on the site but I get lost in the middle of all the mega watts......  Thanks.


----------



## wishbone (15 Nov 2010)

*Hope not!*



blue100 said:


> Is there any catch to this offer? currently have gas and electricity with BG. Sales guy for Airtricity says can get gas at 20% less than BG and electricity at 6% less than ESB. Current electricity from BG will be cheaper than that, but our gas bills by far are main driver of costs. I know there is a comparison on the site but I get lost in the middle of all the mega watts...... Thanks.


 
Hiya I just switched.  We use about 14000 gas units (checked old bills online) whatever they are per year which works about 692e (incl standing charge) per annum.  I plugged in the airtricity figures, they have a slightly higher standing charge but the end figure was 582e...so I moved ...


----------



## aristotle (15 Nov 2010)

Are Airtricty comparing their rates against standard BG rates or the discounted BG rates you get when you have gas and electric with them?


----------



## wishbone (15 Nov 2010)

*Gas rates*

I think BG just offer lower electricity and not lower gas rates?  And apparently that's only for a couple of years...but I might be wrong.


----------



## dmos87 (15 Nov 2010)

So what would people here suggest if your Bord Gais bill is tiny but your electricity is large? What is the best change for this scenario?


----------



## Time (15 Nov 2010)

Electricity to Airtricity and gas to flogas.


----------



## dahamsta (15 Nov 2010)

blue100 said:


> Is there any catch to this offer?



Yes, Airtricity is putting nearly all of it's "people investment" into sales and marketing, i.e. those langers that call to your door far too often and the other langers in the shopping centres. They appear to be putting zero investment into customer service and support as they grow, which means that if you have a problem, it'll take weeks for them to deal with it, if at all. Four weeks in my case, stock answer, actual request ignored.

If you're just looking for a deal then you'll probably be ok, but if you place any value at all in customer service, you don't want to deal with Airtricity. I'll never deal with them again, and the last lot that called to my door - all _three_ of them - were told unceremonously to f*ck off and never call again.

adam


----------



## fobs (15 Nov 2010)

It might be a good offer but hate the door to door sales pitch. I have told them I am not interested in switching to them 4 times in as many weeks. Really annoying so that puts me off switching.


----------



## Cheeus (15 Nov 2010)

There is a €100 exit fee with airtricity if you want to move to another supplier before your contract is up.


----------



## blue100 (15 Nov 2010)

many thanks, all.


----------



## Time (15 Nov 2010)

Cheeus said:


> There is a €100 exit fee with airtricity if you want to move to another supplier before your contract is up.


Since when?


----------



## dn78 (24 Nov 2010)

What kind of issues did you have dahamsta?
I think my biggest question is, 'Is the deal as descaribed?'. As long as there are no hidden fees/costs and I get a 20% discount then poor customer service may be worth it, in my opinion anyway.
20% is a lot over the winter when gas bills are high.
Was your service continued all the time?

Thanks in advance,
DN


----------



## dahamsta (24 Nov 2010)

See my other posts in the thread. If money is all that matters to you, work away. I refuse to wait a month for customer service.

Airtricity have nothing to do with supply btw. They generate electricity, but they supply it to ESB Networks. From the consumer's POV, they're simply resellers.


----------



## Cheeus (24 Nov 2010)

Time said:


> Since when?


 
I imagine it was always there with this offer? Two different sales agents have confirmed it over the past few weeks in shopping centres. They don't tell you up front but I looked it up on their website and then questioned them about it.


----------



## Katella (11 Jan 2011)

Still dont know what to do  Airtiicity or E s b I get deduction on e s b as over 65   have overpaid gas bill so am in credit with gas do I move or not!!! is it worth the trouble


----------

